# Easy Simple White Rice



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 19, 2013)

All of you here have been so pleasant and have given me a lot of great information, I want to pay it forward and pass some of mine along. I know that most of you have families and do a lot of entertaining as well. Here is a simple way to make white rice that if you need to feed an army you can. I used this rice for just about everything that goes with it. Especially Beef Chili.

The tip is that its a 1:1 ratio of rice to water. for example:

2 cups of rice: 2 cups of water(pictured below)

4 cups of rice: 4 cups of water and just add a little more of the salt and oil. etc.













IMG_1041.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






The ingredients needed along with the supplies (not pictured is the piece of aluminum foil)

2 cups of long grain rice any brand is good as long as its not parboiled

2 cups of water

1 tsp of salt (to taste)

2 tbs of vegetable olive oil (olive oil pictured, i ran out of reg. oil)

supplies used:

1 cup measuring cup

heavy pot with a tight fitting lid (dutch oven is too much, regular farberware is perfect)

slotted spoon

table spoon for mixing

one piece of aluminum foil













IMG_1042.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






measure your rice in a measuring cup in this recipe it will be 2 cups of rice













IMG_1043.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






place in pot, add water only to wash the rice. You are washing all of the starch and impurities of the rice. (i don't know why, but i was taught this way) drain, do it again.













IMG_1044.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






Do this 3 times













IMG_1045.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013


















IMG_1046.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






Once you've done this 3 times, you will then add your water and rest of ingredients.













IMG_1047.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






2 cups of water.













IMG_1048.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






Salt, i just measure in my hand, you can salt as you wish, or even omit. the oil is a must though.













IMG_1049.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






add your oil 1-2 TBS is good. I used olive oil this time, but i prefer vegetable oil because of the final color.  Same goes with seasoned salt/rubs, the final color will not be white.













IMG_1050.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






place your flame on medium until the rice starts to boil.













IMG_1051.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






mix the rice with the tablespoon to look like this













IMG_1052.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






Then lower the flame to the lowest point before shutting off. The steam inside is what cooks the rice. this is the need for the piece of the aluminum foil to make a tighter seal from the lid













IMG_1053.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






cover with the foil,













IMG_1054.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






then tightly place your lid on top. Set your timer for 20 minutes for smaller batches, anything above 6 cups can go 30-35. The steam is what cooks the rice. Shut the flame off.













IMG_1057.JPG



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






after twenty minutes, the lid comes off and you turn it, put the lid back on for another 5 minutes. The rice is then ready.













IMG_1058.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Jan 19, 2013






Here is the final product. the rice has a yellowish color from the olive oil. if using vegetable oil, it will be whiter.

If you want to reheat it just add a little water, cover and a very low flame.

enjoy,

appwsmsmkr1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for posting...And specifically for including the clarifier, " *  any brand is good as long as its not parboiled  *". While there is nothing wrong with Parboiled or Converted (Uncle Ben's) Rice, if you choose to use it, it does require more water than All Natural Rice. I have had good luck with 1 3/4C Water for each Cup Rice, no rinsing needed, then follow above...JJ


----------



## linguica (Jan 19, 2013)

Some people seem to be able to cook rice in a pot and others (my wife) will burn it ever time. The last time she tried, it took several days and 4 SOS pads to get all those little black lines off the bottom of the pot. For those people a rice cooker is a life saver. Just wash rice, add water, push button.It even stays warm after cooking.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Linguica, oh I've burned many pots as well as making "soup" lol.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 20, 2013)

Linguica said:


> a rice cooker is a life saver.


An inexpensive cooker will turn out perfect rice.  The rinsing removes the excess starch and makes for a fluffy rice.  Oil is not needed and no peeking until the rice is done.  If you want to cook brown rice, soak rice in water for 1/2 hour, double the water to rice and add 20 minutes to cook time.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm going to have to try this - I always thought it was a 2:1 ratio water to rice. Thanks!


----------



## linguica (Jan 20, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> > a rice cooker is a life saver.
> ...


100% on the mark Mr T 5974, In fact the cheap rice pots, the ones with a plain aluminum pot like National brand are preferable. When the rice is gone and all that is left is a crust of rice on the bottom of the pot, my wife add a little oil and reheat it a couple of times to enjoy what she calls "bottom rice", a crunchy treat that has to be carefully scraped off the bottom of the pot. Her and the dog are happily crunching away.


----------



## linguica (Jan 20, 2013)

ellymae said:


> I'm going to have to try this - I always thought it was a 2:1 ratio water to rice. Thanks!


 yes.....1 cup rice to 2 cup water.     When using a rice pot, I shake the rice level in the pot, place my index finger just touching the rice and add water till it reaches the top of my fingernail. Just trial and error to find what works for you. When the button on the rice cooker pops up wait a minute that give it a second push down.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2013)

ellymae said:


> I'm going to have to try this - I always thought it was a 2:1 ratio water to rice. Thanks!


Yes, 2:1 is common, pretty much idiot proof and gives really Tender Rice. At the lower water to rice ratio the rice is slightly Al Dente, fluffy and separate, but requires a good Seal on the pot, there will be some steam escaping from a small area, and the patience to follow the timing and to Not Look under that cover...With the lower moisture rice, your Sauces and Gravies nap and blend with the rice and not turn in to a Pasty pile of Mush...JJ


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 22, 2013)

So what you are saying is 12 cups of water to 6 cups of rice?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> So what you are saying is 12 cups of water to 6 cups of rice?


Yes, but I agree, it is not the Best way. It is just no fail for people that have ill fitting lids for the pot they are using or have other issues making rice...JJ


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 22, 2013)

That's the reason for the aluminum foil in the picture


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 22, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Here is a simple way to make white rice that if you need to feed an army you can. I used this rice for just about everything that goes with it. Especially Beef Chili.
> 
> The tip is that its a 1:1 ratio of rice to water. for example:
> 
> 2 cups of rice: 2 cups of water(pictured below)


appwsmsmkr1,

Very good post.

There are many different ways of cooking one of the world’s most plentiful foods depending on the type ,desired texture and end use.  This thread represents just one way of cooking it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> That's the reason for the aluminum foil in the picture


LOL I Agree With You and use your Technique with all the rice I make except Parboiled...I was just pointing out why 2:1 is the most commonly written method...JJ


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 22, 2013)

I grew up never even realizing that people actually cook rice on the stove. Of course once I grew up I knew but as a kid all I saw was a "rice pot". Almost everyone down here has an electric rice cooker. Cajuns love rice. We use the microwave rice bowl usually for small amounts like 2 or 3 cups max and the electric for any more than that.  My mawmaw told me the 2:1 ratio even using the electric rice cooker. That does come out a little on the soft side so I generally just go with the lines.


----------

